# Tivo series 1



## Rocklnder (May 14, 2009)

Tivo series 1 replacement hard drive with software

My sony svr-2000 tivo's original hard drive just died last week without warning. I removed it and ran diagnostic tests which showed it was dead. I have a replacement hard drive available, and i was wondering is there anywhere I can download the tivo software for free? thank you for any assistance you can provide. Gene


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Not for free, but DVRUpgrade.com has InstantCake images for $20.


----------



## Rocklnder (May 14, 2009)

thanks! Just downloaded ISO from DVRUpgrade.com Just had to read the way setup had to be configured correctly. As of right now the programming info is downloading from tivo. Thanks!

BTW Original Dead hard drive only showed 8mb free space


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Rocklnder said:


> BTW Original Dead hard drive only showed 8mb free space


It sounds like your original hard drive was locked by the series 1. When a hard drive is locked, it appears to be a small drive of about 10 MB or so. Download a copy of MFSLive (self booting Linux CD) or WinMFS (runs under Windows), unlock your original drive and run diagnostics again.


----------

